
A Website that recommends Excel formulas based on user input - rakeyia
Formulas And Me (www.formulasandme.com)is a website that recommends formulas based on the questions the user asks in the search box. The website will review the question and suggest the best possible Microsoft Excel formula. We are currently Beta testing our website and we have four simply formulas in the database so far. If you could please poke around the website and take the survey on Surveymonkey.
======
itsgonbetrouble
I like the web design but I feel that the layout doesn't exactly fit a search
engine design? Usually the query bar is usually the most prominent feature,
for a second there, I thought I was almost searching for it.

also- _> How do I take the average between two numbers?_ The return function
should probably be keyword based instead of select a pre-created entry.

------
gus_massa
I tried:

> _How do I calculate the average of two numbers?_

and I got:

> _Sorry, but nothing matched your search terms. Please try again with some
> different keywords._

